# mistking vs promist



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Im looking into purchasing a misting system and Im torn between products from mistking and promist. If anyone has any experience with misting systems or can tell me the pros and cons of each unit, it would be greatly appreciated. 



Thanks!


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

I carry MistKing and highly recommend them. Top quality parts and a nice guy to deal with too. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd recomend MistKing, but then again I might be a bit biased. :wink: 

If you'd like. Get a system, try it out for a few days. If you don't like it send it back. I'll give you a full refund.

Marty


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I would highly recommend MistKing. I purchased a good amount of mistheads, manifold. Marty even went out of his way to find me a small solenoid value. I was filled with questions and Marty answered them all. Then he had questions about what i wanted to achieve - what were my expectations so he could use my responses as input when recommending parts and assembly. It's about time I order more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

I would strongly suggest a mistking. And i'm not only saying this cuz' marty is giving me one 50% off, right marty:wink:.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Well once I have enough tanks to actually need a mist system, along with the money to buy one, Marty is going to be my first choice. He clearly uses all high quality parts by seeing reviews and looking at his pages, and I like the no drip nozels. And of course he is a fellow frogger and knows what we need most when it comes to a reliable misting system.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

does it make sense to have a mist system if you're only gonna have one medium-sized tank (let's say like a 35 Gal vertical)?

or is it overkill?

-sam


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Overkill, unless you are loaded and lazy, then it is A-ok. A hand mister works fine and is less than $2. If you get hand cramps easy or just want a cool fog effect in between misting, then try hooking an ultrasonic humidifier to your tank (http://www.joshsfrogs.com/howto.html).


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Never an overkill if you're lazy :lol: 



s.ling said:


> does it make sense to have a mist system if you're only gonna have one medium-sized tank (let's say like a 35 Gal vertical)?
> 
> or is it overkill?
> 
> -sam


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

Marty said:


> Never an overkill if you're lazy :lol:


That couldn't be more true! Feeding the frogs daily is tough enough!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

I know that you probably have a misting system by now but I have a promist and it is the best misting system out there I had a rainmaker thats a hunk of junk it broke the first day I had it anyway the promist pump is silent I realy mean that you cant even hear it when it is on and also another great thing about there pump is that it is self priming and it can run dry I dont know about you but there were plenty of times I forgot to add water to my bucket even though it s a five gallons. If the pump cannot run dry then it would burn out in the matter of seconds. Also the misting heads from promist are quick connect they lock into place and there heads are not plastic there are metal which in the long run you never have to replace them just clean them with C.L.R


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

hi there u can take a look at my site: http://www.botanicaldomain.com

Could send to usa


----------

